# combats



## faraz_oman (9 Feb 2008)

:skull:  :threat: ??? >  :bullet:

I was just wondering good places to buy combats for cheap in toronto
I really wanted to know because i'm going to a winter indoc on the 15th of feb so i wanted some combats.[flash=200,200]http://hi poop plph[sub]jhkj[/sub][/flash]


----------



## armyvern (9 Feb 2008)

Mother of Gawd ... go easy on the smileys. You've used up your weekly quota in one post.


----------



## MikeL (9 Feb 2008)

Goto a MEC an buy good clothes.



If you're hell bent on getting old used Combats goto a local surplus store.


----------



## danchapps (9 Feb 2008)

faraz_oman said:
			
		

> I was just wondering good places to buy combats for cheap in toronto
> I really wanted to know because i'm going to a winter indoc on the 15th of feb so i wanted some combats.[flash=200,200]http://hi poop plph[sub]jhkj[/sub][/flash]



Trust me, if you are spending any amount of time outside during the winter doing any sort of training, the last thing you'll want on your feet are a set of combats. They don't have  insulation, and you'll risk developing frostbite rather fast. And if you get frostbite that means your friends (who may or may not have their first aid yet) will have to help you out in a jam, and when I was your age there was no way I was going to let my friends help me like that. Best bet, get some mukluks from Canadian Tire, they should be about the same price but much warmer.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (10 Feb 2008)

If you listened during the pre-indoc training yesterday, you would of heard the OIC say not to rush out and get combats if you don't have them. You were also provided with a kit list that tells you what to bring, there were no combats on there. You can get some if you would like, but it is not necessary for next weekend.


----------



## GuNnEr@2853 (11 Feb 2008)

You could try Save More Sports Store...I'm not exactly sure where it is but I know it's across from an armouries.


----------



## medaid (12 Feb 2008)

Or you could try MEC or Coast Mountain Sports or any other GOOD outdoor equipment company. If you want to blow money, buy yourself a nice warm jacket and snow pants and good insulating socks coupled with good boots. 

LCF will get you mighty cold... for no reason.


----------



## catalyst (12 Feb 2008)

Get some long underwear that wicks and get a fleece layer, as well as some good gloves and a liner that you can work with outside (lighting stoves and such was a pain with the gortex gloves). 
Add some wicking socks and your cadet wool socks, and a nice fleece balaclava.


----------



## gwp (11 Aug 2008)

faraz_oman said:
			
		

> I was just wondering good places to buy combats for cheap in toronto
> I really wanted to know because i'm going to a winter indoc on the 15th of feb so i wanted some combats.[flash=200,200]http://hi poop plph[sub]jhkj[/sub][/flash]


There is not enough information in your question to provide an answer.  A cadet going on a Region activity will be issued the required kit and given a kit list of those things that he/she must provide. The issued items will be something like this. 


> Issued Items – Cadet Program.  This section contains a list of the personal clothing and equipment for the expedition that will be issued to you during the administrative in-clearance routine  Cadets are required to fill out a sizing form is found at Annex F.
> ·	Outer Jacket .  1 each.  A 3-ply Gore-Tex, waterproof, breathable, and windproof, hooded jacket and pants.  NOTE: These items are only temporary issue for the expedition and will be returned upon completion of the hike.
> ·	Fleece sweater/jacket
> ·	1 pr hiking boots
> ...


A member of the CF CIC taking the Cold Weather course  http://www.cadets.net/pac/rcis/CWICourse_Info_e.asp will be issued with the required kit.

If it is a corps/squadron event, the OIC will provide direction iaw the principles of the CWI Course.  If you don't have a qualified officer or equivalent the activity is not authorized.


----------



## gun runner (17 Aug 2008)

Is that surplus store still just down the street from the Moss park armoury? I was only in there once(1991), and I cant be sure if it was a proper surplus store or just had militaria on display. Good luck. Ubique


----------



## danchapps (17 Aug 2008)

gun runner said:
			
		

> Is that surplus store still just down the street from the Moss park armoury? I was only in there once(1991), and I cant be sure if it was a proper surplus store or just had militaria on display. Good luck. Ubique



Try this thread, might be insightful: http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/16408.0.html

Judging from the comments about that particular store, I don't know if I'd shop there. However, having never been there myself, you can always stop in and see what they have, and for how much. Check out that other thread first before heading out.


----------



## adrian_gardo169 (15 Apr 2009)

wow nobody mentioned beavers army surplus? dufferin street couple lights south of wilson?


----------



## CadetMez (16 May 2009)

Cheap combats aren't going to give you the benefit you need for the winter.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 May 2009)

CadetMez said:
			
		

> Cheap combats aren't going to give you the benefit you need for the winter.



And what would you wear?

Cheap used old OG107's, nice and baggy with some thermal underwear worn underneath, topped off with a pair of old windpants is far better than  some tight jeans and longjohns.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## CadetMez (17 May 2009)

I mean you can get $20 combats that let the wind in, thats kind of what i meant by cheap.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 May 2009)

CadetMez said:
			
		

> I mean you can get $20 combats that let the wind in, thats kind of what i meant by cheap.



Well than maybe you should have mentioned the term 'worn out' and/or 'thin', as ooposed to cheap. Two different things, and I am not a mind reader.

OG107s in good condition are infact cheap and effective clothing for the outdoors in panclimatic conditions.

Regards from the tropics,

OWDU


----------



## Burrows (18 May 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Well than maybe you should have mentioned the term 'worn out' and/or 'thin', as ooposed to cheap. Two different things, and I am not a mind reader.
> 
> OG107s in good condition are infact cheap and effective clothing for the outdoors in panclimatic conditions.
> 
> ...


Wes,
Since the CCM has made OG107 the only acceptable CDN pattern, many surplus retailers have jacked up the price to make greater profit.


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2009)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Wes,
> Since the CCM has made OG107 the only acceptable CDN pattern, many surplus retailers have jacked up the price to make greater profit.



Supply VS Demand.......the horror......


----------



## Pat_Y (18 May 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Supply VS Demand.......the horror......



works both ways, I guess not in this situation unfortunately


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2009)

Pat_Y said:
			
		

> works both ways, I guess not in this situation unfortunately



Missed the sarcasm eh ?


----------



## Pat_Y (18 May 2009)

would it have helped if I put lol infront?


----------



## Pryce (29 Aug 2011)

I know this is late but go to Beaver Army Surplus on Duffrien, they cater to cadets all the time. The OD combats will cost below $90.


----------



## formercadet1029 (29 Aug 2011)

Army Issue located in Mississauga tends to carry items like this that are in at least 8 out of 10 condition, sometimes better or new.

Good Luck.


----------



## Pryce (30 Aug 2011)

Are the combat boots for the combat Mk5's or can they be any boot? Could not find an answer anywhere and since it's part of combats i don't think i should of started a new topic for this.


----------



## Military Chiklet (10 Sep 2011)

faraz_oman said:
			
		

> :skull:  :threat: ??? >  :bullet:
> 
> I was just wondering good places to buy combats for cheap in toronto
> I really wanted to know because i'm going to a winter indoc on the 15th of feb so i wanted some combats.[flash=200,200]http://hi poop plph[sub]jhkj[/sub][/flash]



Well if this wasn't so long ago, I'd send you mine- they are in perfect condition, as my sqn doesn't go on many survival FTx's.


----------



## dimsum (11 Sep 2011)

c/RFN Pryce said:
			
		

> Are the combat boots for the combat Mk5's or can they be any boot? Could not find an answer anywhere and since it's part of combats i don't think i should of started a new topic for this.



Honestly, don't spend too much $ on it.  Wear whatever you want; you don't need to get the high-speed-low-drag boots, of which the GPB and TCB are definitely not!


----------



## Pryce (28 Sep 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Peace (27 Jan 2012)

I know im late to the party on this one,  but I had to comment on how i find it interesting that people not in the military try to dress like they are.  Meanwhile people in the military get in trouble for using civilian kit because it works better.   

Tell me you can see the lol factor.


----------



## Tyler_Flint (30 Apr 2012)

Military Chiklet said:
			
		

> Well if this wasn't so long ago, I'd send you mine- they are in perfect condition, as my sqn doesn't go on many survival FTx's.



Any chance of you sending them my way?  ;D


----------

